# Outlook Signature Disappears



## sdblouch (May 30, 2008)

I had the same graphic for my OUTLOOK 2003 signiture for several years. One day it started disappearing. It might happen after several minutes of the email being open (while being written, when starting spell checker, or at the exact moment SEND is clicked on. The same issue is now happening when I include a graphic (of any format) in the content of my email. I have seen a similar problem posted several places but no one seems to have an answer. Hope someone here does. (XP Pro OS)


----------



## WacoJohn (Jul 18, 2006)

I just tried to make a signature in OUTLOOK 2007 of a single tiny animated gif. Would not work. Similar behavior to your description. Googled OUTLOOK SIGNATURE GIF and got a lot of hits ... some stating no animated gif signatures since Outlook 2002. In any case, here is some more info: http://www.sitepoint.com/newsletter/viewissue.php?id=3&issue=156


----------



## HarryKing (Jul 3, 2008)

I was having the same issue with ver 2003. except that I had 2 graphics. One would disappear as above, the other wouldn't. After reading the above article I did some looking into the formats of the two graphics. One was in a *.png format, the other in a *.jpg. I switched the dissapearing format (*.png) graphic with a *.jpg graphic, and it appears to have solved the problem... time will tell i guess


----------

